# Citrucel Powder or Tablets??



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Heather! Started adding Citrucel tablets to my diet 6 days ago, with taking only 2 tablets, just in the am. I am IBS-D, with my worst time, being in the morning. Can you tell me the correct dosage, and if I should take it in the evening, also?? And which works best, tablets or the powder. I'm also taking Remeron and Questran, in the evening. Will the Citrucel cause a problem with those meds, as far as any interaction? If I sound confused, it's because I am, right now!







Thank You for your help..


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - Many people find the powder supplements more effective than the pills, so you might want to try both. I find the pills great for travel, but use the powders at home.For the powders, start with a 1 t dose once a day, increase to 1 t twice day, then increase gradually over a week or two to 2 T twice a day. Take it last thing at night and first thing in the morning. The 2T dose twice a day should absolutely control IBS diarrhea. Alternately, you can take 2 of the capsules at a time, four separate times each day. Before meals is good, on an empty stomach is most helpful, but you can really take them anytime you like. Do make sure you're taking them last thing at night since you have problems in the morning.You might also add in some strong hot peppermint tea after dinner and before you go to bed. That will help keep you stable for the morning - have more tea as soon as you get up as well.I'd call your pharmacist about the Remeron and Questran interacting with the supplements. In general, if a drug can be taken with food it can be taken with soluble fiber supplements, but it's good to check this on an individual basis to be sure. At the very worst you can just take the supplements a few hours apart from when you take the meds. Hope this helps!Best,Heather


----------

